# March to Glory



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Fylkrian System, 125.MC. 00247N, 02348E. Vactar.
The comapny sergeant, standing in the scorching heat with his loyal brethren. Observing the forward situations, he turned his head around to one of the servitors and made it clear to him that all the vehicles had to be ready in 20 minutes. The imperium was at war, all Imperialis sectors have been attacked and some overrun. The adeptus astartes and the imperium tire themselves to keep humanity alive, clutching on the brink of the most extreme of situations. Abaddon's Dark Disciples have awoken and peace was out of line. "I want all active tactical squadrons to prepare themselves and their weapons for what seems to be chaos." grunted the sergeant. The 4 suns of the segmentum were pratically silent killers, cooking the marines within their power armor. Before they marched to the ruins of Artanias, where all companies deployed on the planet were fending their lives against the chaos bastards, the titan signal had to be launched.. The thousand sons, the restless souless beasts from the depths of hell. Mindless killers. But our most ancient guardian, the soaring angel, second to Damien himself, Lupin the Silent a warhound titan with over 6000 trophies embedded on the machine itself, we might just have hope.

Finally, just after midday the company was moving. Heading towards the battlefield the veteran company marched. 5 Rhinos, 3 Razorbacks, 1 Landraider helos and crusader, a dreadnought, and a whole arsenal of marines make their way across the vast oceans of sand. Their flags flapped through the wind, the sergeant had his hand over his visors, again, observing the path. Guns were at the ready, cannons loaded and out of no where, 4 defilers rose out of the sand and squadrons of chaos marines warped themselves into the battlefield blocking the path of the mighty warriors of imperium. The sergeant spat out his cigar, "Men, form the Imperiums shield and fire at will! Refrain from Melee i repeat refrain from melee!" he bellowed. The order was carried out in one swift action and the company was forced into a defensive position, attacked from all sides but that was only the beginning. Apart from the chaos marines and defilers, daemons appeared and soon, the worst scenario had begun. A company with only range weapons were forced into melee and their ranks desecrated rapidly. The dreadnought using its chain gun to stitch as many wounds as he could on the enemy fell into the wrath of a chaos defiler. Crusaders were blown apart and the rhinos and razorbacks stood no chance. If the situation happened to normal humans, they would have been wavered and surrendered themselves to the chaos gods or like cowards retreat. But even in this situation, the marines remained as calm as if there was absolutely nothing going on. There wasn't a cry nor peep in the vox communicators. The marines knew what they were doing, and they did it damn well. The sergeant after slaughtering more than half of a standard company, came parrying with the chaotic daemons. The situation was dire, and it seemed impossible to leave alive. More spawns appeared, more chaos was caused
. Legions of tanks came out of nowhere, it was as if they were bringing the war to them. A group of marines laughed over the situation, "wow, a warm welcome this is! guess they didn't want us to tire our legs they're bringing the fun to us!" You may think, how can anyone be laughing at a time like this, but hell, they do this for a living. To them, there was no better way to spend a day on slaughtering xenos scum. But as their company shrunk in size and men, the opposing grew. The battle went on till the unamed sergeant and his remaining marines were blasting heads of and gunning them down on a hill made of dead bodies. Yes... the battle was indeed brought to them. What happened to them here that day, was what happened to all the other companies. "it was a honour fighting by your side, Sergeant" said one of the remaining marines in a quiet and humble voice. "We're not done yet!" laughed the Sergeant and at that moment, gleaming hope fell from the sky. Lupin has arrived. As the morale grew even stronger the marines charged down from the hill and went into overkill, all of them were blood drunk they were MAD! and with the assistance of their giant brother, the enemy force were eliminated COMPLETELY after 4 hours of bloody brutal fighting. As the moon rises, the sergeant looks back to his men and said in a firm voice "let us continue our march to glory and we shall clean this universe of xenos scum!" and the new batch of warriors deployed but a few minutes ago cheered and they marched... for glory they marched!


----------

